# What is your favorite thing about the GTO?



## Conspiracy767 (Jan 18, 2010)

What is your favorite thing about the GTO?


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

favorite thing (singular) would have to be the rarity


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the fact that I can fold space with the damn thing. 

That, and piss off Mustang owners.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

I had an 04 Mustang before I bought my GTO yesterday. The rarity is definately a plus. Every other stop light I see a Mustang...I've seen maybe 3 GTO's in the same amount of years....


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

There are at least 400 things I like about it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The fact that I can make Porsche owners feel like they wasted their money.


----------



## ava327 (Dec 25, 2009)

love the rarity of it but i also love my hurst shift knob with the car like


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Power, Rarity and Looks!


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the red interior, the 6 spd, the sleak look, and the performance. I also like the fact that this car keeps me from spending money on other things. I spend all my money on this car..lol. It is my entertainment and my daily driver. I have to change bushings on it and little stuff but I love this car. 

Jerry


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

This would have to be the rarity, and how it is underrated. The car is great for road trips, even with the 6 speed. Because I have the Brazen Orange Metallic GTO makes it that much more, to me. All GTO owners know what it is to have one. So makes it fun when I run into haters. The thing is when I park next to my brothers WS6 his looks mean as hell. Which is cool but i still have him power wise.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

POWER BABY!!! And it is sexy... i dont care what people say. And i only know of one other person in town that has one.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The fact that no one knows what it is! Mines debadged so thats probably why. Im not a fan of the "look what i drive" guys. i like low key. Spoiler delete ftw!


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

The looks and the mystique. When I was a teenager, it was the car I wanted.


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

The interior, ALL leather seats in a "domestic" is bliss!


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Hearing the phrase, "What kind of car is that?" and "It's not new!? It looks new." and yes the rarity for sure!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I like the fact that I don't see one at every other street light. Plus I like that everyone who rides in my car really like the layout and quality of the interior. The fellas seem enjoy the power more and the ladies seem to love the comfort of the seats and the red and black interior.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i like the rarity of it and it looks bad ass!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Cult car with the best bang for the buck of anything starting at 400HP.


----------



## 04GoatLady (Feb 9, 2010)

I have wanted a gto since I was 16! At the rare moments I saw one, I would gawk at it until it was out of sight thinking one of these days, ill have one! It makes it that much more special when I finally did. I love everything about it especially pissing off mustang owners because they're a dime a dozen in my town and like to think they're the best car ever made. Hahahaha... ;-)


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Seats are the best I've found in a car. Only thing I wish is they were heated from the factory, but I'm guessing they didn't expect too many people to drive them in the cold. Thanks PFYC for having kits to solve this issue though!


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

the bubbling exhaust on deceleration.. amazing. 
arty:


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

Its my first sports car, so im in love with everything. I made the switch from an 03 VW Passat (which i never really liked) to a car that i cant wait to drive. If i had to say one thing that was my favorite about it, it would be the awesome sounds i hear with my windows down going through a tunnel. Awesome!:cool


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Conspiracy767 said:


> What is your favorite thing about the GTO?


They are the ultimate sleeper car. Not too many people know what they are and when you distroy a Mustang, the look on the drivers face is priceless. Like they just had a encounter with a UFO


----------



## nOObiE do0 (Jan 30, 2010)

I like almost everything about mine.
What i dont i will change.I can't say the rarity because there is 4 in a 3 block radius from me.Lucky for me i have a full sap kit with chrome stocker 17s,So i'm a bit different.


----------



## misterperez1 (Feb 14, 2010)

The fact that it started the Muscle Car wars and that it has bang for your buck!!


----------



## evlgoat (Feb 8, 2010)

Conspiracy767 said:


> What is your favorite thing about the GTO?


Mine is 1 of 472
only 11,069 GTOs made in 2005
2005 Corvette production was 37,372
2005 rustang production was 160,412 and 60,792 were V8s:shutme
2007 Shelby gt500 production: 10,844
With all that said, I really do not see many GTOs, just on a normal drive around the city. The look is great, POWER is great, I really love the inside of the car, that is what we get to look at, when others are looking at the outside of the car as we pass them by!rolleyes:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Conspiracy767 said:


> What is your favorite thing about the GTO?


That I have a 1 of 1 GTO!!

It's cool driving around knowing there isn't another one like it anywhere!!:cheers:cool


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

For me as a new owner I'd have to say the power. And it is definitely a good long distance runner. I bought mine (2005 Midnight Blue 6 spd) in Arizona and drove it to Houston. It fooled me time and time again, thinking I was doing 80 and I was doing over 100 mph, it's so smooth.
It puts a big grin on my face every time I put the hammer down. So much bang for the buck!


----------

